# feet going numb (Burton Tribute boots)



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

Alright, well, I'm pretty sure my boots (Burton Tributes) fit correctly. They are size 11, and my toe grazes the end of the boot when I'm standing upright, and it recedes when I bend my knees... which I believe is right. The problem I'm having though, is when I lace them up, even relatively loosely, my feet go numb within a few minutes. I went boarding the other day and I was only able to go down the hill once (waste of $56!) because the pain in my feet/legs was unbearable. I guess I could try going down the mountain with them unlaced, but that's probably not a smart idea. Is it time I ditch these crappy boots and go back to the boot fitting shop? Any suggestions on boots? I hear the Burton Ions are pretty nice. 



EDIT: Oh, and I've had these boots for 2 years, but they've only seen one season of moderate use, so I THINK they are already fully broken in.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i rode a pair of burtom motos when i first started for a couple years.... and they did this all the time... 
heres what i did to fix it...
bought not burton boots. their geometry is just not for everyone


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Board2Breathe said:


> Alright, well, I'm pretty sure my boots (Burton Tributes) fit correctly. They are size 11, and my toe grazes the end of the boot when I'm standing upright, and it recedes when I bend my knees... which I believe is right. The problem I'm having though, is when I lace them up, even relatively loosely, my feet go numb within a few minutes. I went boarding the other day and I was only able to go down the hill once (waste of $56!) because the pain in my feet/legs was unbearable. I guess I could try going down the mountain with them unlaced, but that's probably not a smart idea. Is it time I ditch these crappy boots and go back to the boot fitting shop? Any suggestions on boots? I hear the Burton Ions are pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I've had these boots for 2 years, but they've only seen one season of moderate use, so I THINK they are already fully broken in.


My Driver X fit like a dream...either a bad fit for your feet or you're still growing (?) try to change the footbed? Use thinner socks? Cut those huge toenails? Chenge riding angles? DO you use highback?


----------



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

pawlo said:


> My Driver X fit like a dream...either a bad fit for your feet or you're still growing (?) try to change the footbed? Use thinner socks? Cut those huge toenails? Chenge riding angles? DO you use highback?


heh thanks for the tips

I'll be 23 in a few weeks, so I hope my feet are done growing by now 

Socks are thin, toenails are trimmed... I think I just need a better fitting boot. These were the only pair I tried on when I bought them, and they were my first pair of boots I got. I'm gonna go get professionally fitted somewhere and spend a little more than $90 I think. IDK, there's got to be something wrong if my foot goes numb from just tightening the laces


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

If ur feet are numb how do u feel pain? numb means u feel nothing


----------



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

S.Midd.92 said:


> If ur feet are numb how do u feel pain? numb means u feel nothing


Heh sorry. My feet go numb, but my legs are what feel the most pain. Maybe it's from poor form or something, but it's pretty damn hard to keep a good form and link up carves when my I can't feel my feet. It's possible the boots might have something to do with my calves feeling like ass, too. IDK, these Burton Tributes can be bought brand new right now for $75, and I'm thinking of upgrading to a $250+ boot soon and hopefully that will change things a little bit. I might need a wide-sized boot also, because maybe what I think of "snug" is really too tight.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

ya idk im pretty new to boarding myself i just thought id give u some crap for numb painful feet lol from what im told i have shitty boots but idc im still learning and they dont cause pain so i might just upgrade next season


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I sir am on my fifth pair of ions and they are my boot of choice. I do not have them heat molded when new, I simply break them in by wearing them a few hours a day around the house, for about a week, and let the foots natural heat perfectly mold them to my foot. It is damn tight for the first few days, but the end results are dare I say perfection. The boot and I are one. find a pair of last years cheap and never look back.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Board2Breathe said:


> Heh sorry. My feet go numb, but my legs are what feel the most pain. Maybe it's from poor form or something, but it's pretty damn hard to keep a good form and link up carves when my I can't feel my feet. It's possible the boots might have something to do with my calves feeling like ass, too. IDK, these Burton Tributes can be bought brand new right now for $75, and I'm thinking of upgrading to a $250+ boot soon and hopefully that will change things a little bit. I might need a wide-sized boot also, because maybe what I think of "snug" is really too tight.


Well you do want them to be snug, its probably just the boots arn't right for you foot. Going to a good shop and trying on a lot of boots is the only way to get the perfect ones, but remember, just cause you spent 250+ on boots doesnt mean they're the best. I got mine for 90$ and I have never had any problems what so ever.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

If from right to left in the boot is too tight, they will go numb pretty quick. Try a bunch of brands, boots are boots there is not a lot of rockt scientisty stuff in there.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

My first boots were Burtons and I had the same problem. For me, the part of the boot around the instep of my foot was too tight - it didn't feel all that tight, but it was enough to cut off circulation and it isn't a part of the boot that's adjustable. So yeah, get some new boots.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I had the same boots my first year of boarding, they fucked my toes up. I hate them. I changed to some k2 boots then to flow boots. The flow boots have been my favorite. Im a size 12 holding up a 290 lb body.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Board2Breathe said:


> heh thanks for the tips
> 
> I'll be 23 in a few weeks, so I hope my feet are done growing by now
> 
> Socks are thin, toenails are trimmed... I think I just need a better fitting boot. These were the only pair I tried on when I bought them, and they were my first pair of boots I got. I'm gonna go get professionally fitted somewhere and spend a little more than $90 I think. IDK, there's got to be something wrong if my foot goes numb from just tightening the laces


I tried K2 Maysis...heel lift, Ride malamute...didn't fit right...the Driver X felt like it was designed for my foot....try different brands before buying! Suggestion: Ebay those Burtons and get a pair that fits you well. Being comfortable is key for good riding.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I would definitely try other brands. I tried on several pairs of Burton boots last year and none of them fit my feet right. Neither did the couple pairs of DC I tried. I went with Vans, even though they are a bulky boot they fit me perfect. Everyone has different feet, so what works for one might not work for you.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im sorry to be the one to tell you but you will need to amputate your feet for sure.


----------



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Im sorry to be the one to tell you but you will need to amputate your feet for sure.


Hmm not a bad idea, but will this make snowboarding and life in general harder or easier?

Thanks for the tips guys, you guys (and girls?) are very helpful. Once I sober up, I'm gonna take a ride to the nearest board shop and get me some better fitting boots for sure. I'll make sure to drench my feet in fresh smelling odors so that I can go in and out of as many boots as possible without giving the boot salesman a comma.


----------

